# Nehi Bottle



## BottleDig1 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello, Everyone.

 I recently dug an old Nehi bottle like the one pictured here. It says: ''Design Pat'd Mar. 3, '25.'' on the bottom and is 8-1/2 inches tall, with a capacity of 7 oz.
 Does anyone know how old it is and how much it might be worth?

 Any information will be greatly appreciated! []

 Thank you and have a nice day,
 ________________
 BottleDig1  []


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Bottledig, did you happen to check out this bottle already at AOL? My search brought up their classified site with this same picture. lol  At any rate, there are collectors for early non-acl soda's and Nehi is one of the classics, it has a lot of nostalgia for those of us over 50! lol  $5, $10, $15?, all depends who wants it and how badly.


----------



## BottleDig1 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yep, I'm guilty. I stole it from the classifieds. (Hope i't not copyrighted!) I don't have a digital camera. [] 
 ______________
 BottleDig1  []


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think copyright is a problem. lol But at least you have an idea of its value.


----------



## BottleDig1 (Mar 26, 2004)

OK []
 Thanks,
 ____________
 BottleDig1  []


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 15, 2004)

Let me know what town it's from, that depends on a lot. Also what it says around the words NEHI. For instance if it says Nehi the Best, it's one of the first squirt bottles. Nehi later on, had to get rid of that slogan because someone in NY had it.


----------



## maineahh62 (Jul 15, 2004)

hello BottleDig1, here is a site with some good info for you,it does have some pop ups.


----------

